# Crazy Job here Best way to remove under roof and 6+in of shingles, tar, BUR, asphalt



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so this Job is too much I think but the owner has a double roof where the new one is supported on the old one. There is a dip in it because of the old roof having structural issues. The new one has braces onto the old roof BUT the old roof is layer upon layer of shingles and sometimes tar, sometimes BUR, sometimes asfault. There is not enough room between the two roofs to get the big cutter there. How would one go about getting this removed so that the new(er) roof can be supported properly?

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/ipwpx.jpg


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

From the looks of it, it's time to start from scratch.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I second that one!!!

Just ask the owner to sign the check, youll fill in the price later... This falls under "WTF were you thinking" good luck!


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

its a family member and this was not found out until a leak happened and from inside the attic you can't tell there is 2 roofs so it passed inspection 3 or so years ago when purchased. They will be up there helping just a sawsall is killing a blade every 2 or 3 feet and taking forever.... has to be a better way? "the new roof" was done 4 years ago just before the house was sold. no warranty because the company is DOA


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Tear it off in layers, the good news is the old brittle asphalt roof should be fairly easy to strip since it's been baking in a attic for years. The bad news is you have to get to it first.


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

That is how I started but then cutting seemed faster but the blades went out so fast.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Circular saw you could cut down to the plywood, or turn the blade around and cut all the shingles out in squares, although it doesn't look to steep could run a regular roof saw on it.


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

the only roof saw ive had was too big and on wheels and there is not enough room in there. Is there a place to rent something smaller?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought you were removing the whole thing. Maybe I'm wrong from what I see someone has build a sloped roof over a flat roof and both "roofs" have multiple layers. But your removing the flat roof to support the existing leaking sloped roof better since its sagging?

Ive seen this a number of times and every time I bid one, its remove the whole thing most of the time the "sloped" roof is scabbed in to place anyway. 

I believe that is what the others were saying too, remove the sloped roof and "framing" and flat roof, then put a new flat roof on or frame it properly for shingles.

Trying to support the sloped "framing" is just dressing up the real problem, that is the framing it's self.

To answer your question about the saw, they make smaller fold down ones but I wouldn't want to run a gas engine in an enclosed space like that for one, for to it won't be able to cut much since i doubt there is much room in there.


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

The roof under is a VERY low pitch roof with a mix of all sorts of materials which is why it leaked. The roof above is sloped low but still up to code. If he alters the outside part he has to get permits and get it inspected and that would be a nightmare after seeing this and I know he does not have enough money. Changing the exterior roof is a no go for him ATM but I advised he save up for that in the next 10 or so years even if this one gets done and supported so it does not sag. The inspector gave it a 20 yr life when it was inspected for the purchase of the house a few years ago.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I would love to see that inspection report.

How could he not tell? Just from the few pictures you sent I can see MAJOR structural issues that would set me off.

I guess he would been forced to get inside the attic and I am guessing he didn't. Even if he did. He should have noticed a pitch difference between the existing attic and the new build over. Or the fact that there looks to be heat warp and condensation issues.

I know it's hindsight but it sure is frustrating when an inspector drops the ball on this stuff. It is our job as inspectors to find the BIG issues. 

This is why inspectors get sue'd. 

Bummer deal man. Good luck!


----------



## Paradox (Jan 18, 2013)

i was told the inspector was to big to get up inside the attic all the way so he "looked up there then walked the roof for 2 mins"


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

UGH!

THAT SUCKS!

Not all of us are crap inspectors. I used to run an inspection firm in Utah. I must have seen 20-25 inspectors come and go in a 5yr time frame. Most were sue'd or ran out of town.

I guess maybe most of them are crap inspectors! Only a few are quality. Just like roofing.

For future reference try to find an inspector that is AHIT certified. When you talk to him to schedule the inspection I would make sure he physically went to the training classes rather than the online classes. Of course you will want to make sure he crawls the attic and crawlspace. It sucks but it has to be done.

I have hundreds of mold picturs in attics and crawlspaces. I can also confirm killing many deals. We are not out to nitpick everyclittle thiing. Just stuff that doesn't work and major issues. 

The realtors always ask if your a "deal killer". I always told them we were. They could thank me now or thank me later! Either way they will be thanking me. If I kill a deal it's due to a major issues that the HO doesn't want to pay for. The buyer is happy the issue was found and will be calling for the next inspection. The realtor should be happy because the inspector found the issue and no one gets sue'd.

I don't advocate sue'ing people but you may have a case against the inspector. If he is still in business and he has insurance you can collect on it. If he doesn't have insurance than your wasting your time. It is possible that the issue was concealed. I doubt it but he may be in the clear.

I would contact your attorney. Seriously! You will need to see what your inspection agreement said. Also, depending on the type of report it should say if he inspected the roof from the attic or the attic access. If the attic is less than 18" you are not reguired to inspect it from inside the attic. I am 5'10"/160 so I can fit in most spaces. Usually they will say in their report why they couldn't inspect the attic and they are not liable for any issue inside the attic because of it.

Fear of litigation has kept me honest more than once.


----------

